# Highly disfigured leaves (pics)



## maystor (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey all,

I've been away for a while. My first grow went pretty well. I've taken some clones from it and my second grow also went well although they yielded less than the mother. However I've taken few cuttings from my clones just before putting them to flower. The cuttings rooted fine (all of them) and started new growth. Their new leaves are highly disfigured and wrinkled. I really don't know what is happening since I am using same grow room, light, nutes etc... I'd be happy with some advice. You can see also that bottom leaves that are not new growth are ok


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 28, 2011)

Check you PH that looks to be a PH problem


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 28, 2011)

I see the claw "N overload" -Flush to fix and back off GRO nute

I also see a re-veg...


ive ALSO seen much worse. I think thell pull out of it with a flush and some 24/0 close lighting


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 28, 2011)

1. pH
2. Overwatering
3. Possible N toxicity...OG would know!


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 28, 2011)

Reading OGK's diagnosis and cure is sort of like watching an episode of house. Dude is wicked smart. House and OG.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 29, 2011)

the claw- ph swing.

plant is revegging...possible over watering with the droopiness. 

N overdose the plant would be dark green or have a weird distinct pale color.

get a digi ph meter and check ph of solution and runnoff. use dolomite lime if your not already.


----------



## maystor (Mar 29, 2011)

thanks guys,

I flushed them and now will see what happens. As far as the pH...I've finished 2 grows with tap water and they were ok. I never had ph meter and since I plan this to be my last grow for quite a while I am not getting one. I never planned to make 3rd grow but the original plant from the bagseed turned out to be a killer quiality  I'm kinda sorry that I can't keep it for future grows


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 29, 2011)

Besides lighting, A pH meter is the single most important part of hydroponic growing IMO.

Without the proper pH, the plant will never take up the nutrients it needs. Every aspect of your grow will be affected. 

Why do you refuse to get one? They are 25$. Cheap pH kits (drops) cost 8$. And strips are 1$ for 100 strips.

Dont be lazy.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 29, 2011)

and while ya out buying those goodies...dont forget the smoke Breaks

:48:


----------



## maystor (Mar 31, 2011)

So,
My tap water pH varies 6.8 to 7. Is that OK ot it should drop a bit? And if so I need the easiest method to drop it  After the flush the plants new growth is ok. No claws anymore. Do you think it's ok to give them another flush now or let the soil dry out almost completely and then flush again?


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 31, 2011)

Give your plants that wet/dry cycle 

And the easiest way to drop pH is using (pH down) they sell it at pet stores for aquariums, but I prefer to use gardening specific pH adjusters...


----------



## maystor (Apr 11, 2011)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> N overdose the plant would be dark green or have a weird distinct pale color.



By "weird distinct pale color" do you mean as the one on these pics?





These are my plants 2 weeks after the original pics I've posted. Their new growth has strange pale color and mat texture. I remember my healthy plants had slighty darker green color and glossy texture.

I stopped all grow nutes after I gave them a flush 2 weeks ago. pH is around 6.8


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 11, 2011)

Give them some grow nutes, they look hungery


----------



## maystor (Apr 13, 2011)

hi again,

Last question on this topic - do you think its a good idea to cut off the most damaged fan leaves (the ones that are extremely dark green and like claws)
I've got good new growth even though I ran into some N deficiency after flushing I fed them now and they seem to recover fine. It's kinda strange - my first grow went perfect... my second with some minor issues and the third with many many mistakes and problems  but anyway thanks to all for you help!


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 14, 2011)

They`re doing fine by the looks and sounds of thingd bro.
Don`t remove leavess untill they fall onto the soil themselves, unless to create a light gap for a bud-site etc, but that`s a whole other issue.
A problem new growers can have is micro-managing their crops by treating each symptom as a seperate problem, thereby overloading the plant with "treatment" for allsorts. Give her time after making each adjustment should you encounter problems at a latter date.
After two weeks of nothing they`ll be hungry by now, restart nutes at half and work back up


----------

